

More on free work - aaronbrethorst
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2010/more-on-free-work/

======
gallerytungsten
I find it hilarious that this guy who claims to be "author of three
bestselling books" tried to get his next book designed for free; and then
changed that to a "small" flat fee.

If you're a champ, pay like a champ.

